# Arturia Pigments 3.5 free update



## Markrs (Dec 14, 2021)

I can't see it live in the Arturia site yet, but Jef Gibbons had a video out in the update.





Also a video by Venus Theory





And Synth Anatomy





By @udizisser


----------



## grabauf (Dec 14, 2021)

Just on the day, when I decided to sell it... coincidence?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 14, 2021)

The updates aren't bad at all. This should introduce some interesting new possibilities.


----------



## grabauf (Dec 14, 2021)

Nevertheless, I'm still willing to let Pigments go, as me wants a DIVA.


----------



## grabauf (Dec 14, 2021)

Even Elsa approves


----------



## Markrs (Dec 14, 2021)

grabauf said:


> Nevertheless, I'm still willing to let Pigments go, as me wants a DIVA.


They are quite different, so if Diva is the sound you are looking for then it makes sense not to keep Pigments. I have thought about getting Diva before but are the moment I prefer the more modern approach of synths like Pigments, just for the ease of use.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 14, 2021)

Markrs said:


> They are quite different, so if Diva is the sound you are looking for then it makes sense not to keep Pigments. I have thought about getting Diva before but are the moment I prefer the more modern approach of synths like Pigments, just for the ease of use.


I prefer Pigments for being easier on the CPU; but DIVA does sound nice and, as you say, very different.


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 14, 2021)

That crossmod is an excellent new feature!


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 14, 2021)

Also checked and 2.4 only in personal Acct. Expect something soon, given this early exposure. 🙄


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 14, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> Also checked and 2.4 only in personal Acct. Expect something soon, given this early exposure. 🙄


You’re still on Arturia 2? The Arturia software manager / downloader should show every new update pretty much the minute it releases…


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 14, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> You’re still on Arturia 2? The Arturia software manager / downloader should show every new update pretty much the minute it releases…


Cool reminder Temme ! Win11 Pro _Taskbar_ craziness has arbitrarily limited /restricted view of many 'preferred' app icons used frequently. Clearly should have gone to Arturia Software Manager first.
THX ! App now installing v3.5. 😳


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 14, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> Cool reminder Temme ! Win11 Pro _Taskbar_ craziness has arbitrarily limited /restricted view of many 'preferred' app icons used frequently. Clearly should have gone to Arturia Software Manager first.
> THX ! App now installing v3.5. 😳


There are *so many new presets* in there, you won’t have to buy or research any new ones!


----------



## easyrider (Dec 14, 2021)

I am one with the wind and sky.

😂


----------



## cuttime (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## rsg22 (Dec 14, 2021)

Comb filters, distortion, and crossmod - oh my!

Some of the new presets sound great as well


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 14, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> There are *so many new presets* in there, you won’t have to buy or research any new ones!


Do you know if any are by Simon Stockhausen? I'm sure I remember him saying a month or two ago that he was working on something for Pigments. 

I haven't updated yet.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Dec 14, 2021)

rsg22 said:


> Comb filters, distortion, and crossmod - oh my!
> 
> Some of the new presets sound great as well


Absolutely agree. I have just gone threw the new presets, lots of motion and movement, really "alive" and interesting, no problem to get a dozen new favourites out of it.

If I could find a video sometime that really makes me understand the crossmodulation....in the above video, I am not sure if she has memorized her text or reads it from a monitor somewhere but......


----------



## KarlHeinz (Dec 14, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Do you know if any are by Simon Stockhausen? I'm sure I remember him saying a month or two ago that he was working on something for Pigments.
> 
> I haven't updated yet.


Have not seen any in this new 3.5 preset bank, maybe he is on a new separate bank ? Would be great to hear him use the new functions even if I am afraid most of it may be to "experimental" for me .


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 14, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> There are *so many new presets* in there, you won’t have to buy or research any new ones!


Do you know if any are by Simon Stockhausen? I'm sure I remember him saying a month or two ago that he was working on something for Pigments.

I haven't updated yet


KarlHeinz said:


> Have not seen any in this new 3.5 preset bank, maybe he is on a new separate bank ? Would be great to hear him use the new functions even if I am afraid most of it may be to "experimental" for me .


Thanks. It may even have been unrelated to the update. But I should it is, or will incorporate now.


----------



## Alchemedia (Dec 14, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> There are *so many new presets* in there, you won’t have to buy or research any new ones!


For the love of god people...stop buying a gazillion presets and learn to make your own! Otherwise, you're not really a synthesist, you're merely a preset surfer.  

BTW, this obviously wasn't directed at you Doc, but since you brought it up I couldn't resist.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 14, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> For the love of god people...stop buying a gazillion presets and learn to make your own! Otherwise, you're not really a synthesist, you're merely a preset surfer.
> 
> BTW, this obviously wasn't directed at you Doc, but since you brought it up I couldn't resist.


But surfing, man, you're, like, at one with the presets. It's like you _become_ the presets, expanding outside of your own limited consciousness into a whole ocean of sounds. It's, like, beautiful man!


----------



## KarlHeinz (Dec 14, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> For the love of god people...stop buying a gazillion presets and learn to make your own! Otherwise, you're not really a synthesist, you're merely a preset surfer.
> 
> BTW, this obviously wasn't directed at you Doc, but since you brought it up I couldn't resist.


 maybe I should find a support group as quick as possible to confess: I AM a preset surfer....sigh....


----------



## cuttime (Dec 14, 2021)

KarlHeinz said:


> maybe I should find a support group as quick as possible to confess: I AM a preset surfer....sigh....


Hi Karl...


----------



## Alchemedia (Dec 14, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> But surfing, man, you're, like, at one with the presets. It's like you _become_ the presets, expanding outside of your own limited consciousness into a whole ocean of sounds. It's, like, beautiful man!


Far-out Gidget! Turn on, tune in, self-modulate.  

BTW: "To come along the release of the V Collection 8.2 update, we’ve designed a selection of dynamite presets covering the essential sounds of the ‘90s, from LA hip hop to Chicago house to UK rave culture. Treat your library to glossy piano stabs, whistling analog leads, quacking basslines, and beyond."


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 14, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Do you know if any are by Simon Stockhausen? I'm sure I remember him saying a month or two ago that he was working on something for Pigments.
> 
> I haven't updated yet.


No, I don’t think so?


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 14, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> For the love of god people...stop buying a gazillion presets and learn to make your own! Otherwise, you're not really a synthesist, you're merely a preset surfer.
> 
> BTW, this obviously wasn't directed at you Doc, but since you brought it up I couldn't resist.


I had noticed Sostenuto was asking about a new Pigments sound expansion, while his Pigments was still on v2.4 - hence my advice


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 14, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> Far-out Gidget! Turn on, tune in, self-modulate!



Bee has been “self modulating” for quite some time ,occasionally she utilizes technology 🚿


----------



## jcrosby (Dec 14, 2021)

OMG! the improvements to user sample browsing/bookmarking are !huge! AFIAC. I've been nagging them about the usability issues with adding your own sample folders for months, so for me this is actually the biggest thing 3.5 brings to the table.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 14, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> Bee has been “self modulating” for quite some time ,occasionally she utilizes technology 🚿


Vicious rumours!


----------



## Pier (Dec 14, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> But surfing, man, you're, like, at one with the presets. It's like you _become_ the presets, expanding outside of your own limited consciousness into a whole ocean of sounds. It's, like, beautiful man!


I read that in Patrick Swayze's voice.


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 14, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Vicious rumours!


Rumors possibly,viscous never! 😘


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 14, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> For the love of god people...stop buying a gazillion presets and learn to make your own! Otherwise, you're not really a synthesist, you're merely a preset surfer.
> 
> BTW, this obviously wasn't directed at you Doc, but since you brought it up I couldn't resist.


........... and what the hell is wrong with being a Preset Surfer ?? 🏄🏻


----------



## Alchemedia (Dec 14, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> ........... and what the hell is wrong with being a Preset Surfer ?? 🏄🏻


How long can you tread presets?


----------



## Dirtgrain (Dec 14, 2021)

Pier said:


> I read that in Patrick Swayze's voice.


What, not Bill Murray's:


----------



## Pier (Dec 14, 2021)

Dirtgrain said:


> What, not Bill Murray's:


I mean, Patrick Swayze has that vibe of surfing spiritual guru on Pointbreak.

It's almost as if Bee channeled that character when she wrote that 😂


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 15, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> That crossmod is an excellent new feature!


----------



## grabauf (Dec 15, 2021)

I just found this cinematic preset pack for Pigments and now I'm not sure anymore if I should sell it... 









Aiyn Zahev Sounds - Expanse for Pigments 3


The all-new sound collection "Expanse" by Aiyn Zahev Sounds includes 130 Arturia Pigments 3 Presets and additional MIDI files.




www.resonance-sound.com


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 15, 2021)

grabauf said:


> I just found this cinematic preset pack for Pigments and now I'm not sure anymore if I should sell it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going to say that now is not the time. Pigments just got updated, you've found a new wonderful soundset, and if you don't have it - you'll be missing all the fun! Dark, grim, gloomy, godforsaken fun!


----------



## Markrs (Dec 15, 2021)

grabauf said:


> I just found this cinematic preset pack for Pigments and now I'm not sure anymore if I should sell it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are right, these sounds are fantastic. Again shows how good Pigments is. I might have to pick up these presets, to study of nothing else!


----------



## grabauf (Dec 15, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> I'm going to say that now is not the time. Pigments just got updated, you've found a new wonderful soundset, and if you don't have it - you'll be missing all the fun! Dark, grim, gloomy, godforsaken fun!



I guess you're right. I deleted my offer and will keep Pigments.
Bye, bye Diva ... for now.


----------



## Pier (Dec 15, 2021)

Markrs said:


> You are right, these sounds are fantastic. Again shows how good Pigments is. I might have to pick up these presets, to study of nothing else!


I love the work of Sami Rabia (aka Aiyn Zahev).

Definitely check his Youtube channel. He doesn't post very often but has great content.



https://www.youtube.com/c/AiynZahevSounds


----------



## grabauf (Dec 15, 2021)

liquidlino said:


> Did you buy the soundset? Happy with it?


Yes and YEEEES! 
And it's on sale at the moment.


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 16, 2021)

liquidlino said:


> Did you buy the soundset? Happy with it?


Just bought it. Because: Sabi. The man is a legend.


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 16, 2021)

Pier said:


> Definitely check his Youtube channel. He doesn't post very often but has great content.


If you want to be $50 the poorer today, do watch his Valhalla Ubermod video.


----------



## grabauf (Dec 16, 2021)

liquidlino said:


> I really love many many of hte presets in that pack, but this one instantly grabbed me - "Return to Me". I just played this short demo into it - no quantization or metronome or anything, so excuse any sloppy playing. But wow, what a beautiful piano and pad sound... possible the best I've ever played.
> 
> View attachment Return to Me Demo.mp3


Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 16, 2021)

liquidlino said:


> I really love many many of hte presets in that pack, but this one instantly grabbed me - "Return to Me". I just played this short demo into it - no quantization or metronome or anything, so excuse any sloppy playing. But wow, what a beautiful piano and pad sound... possible the best I've ever played.
> 
> View attachment Return to Me Demo.mp3


That is just beautifully done!


----------



## Pier (Dec 16, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> If you want to be $50 the poorer today, do watch his Valhalla Ubermod video.


I did, back when that video was released 😂

But I ended up selling Ubermod after some time because I never really used it.


----------



## antret (Dec 16, 2021)

Just when I thought I was out….They pull me back in!


----------



## Prof_lofi (Jan 20, 2022)

I still find it to be too clean tbh. I went through some of my other software and feel I've got PLENTY to be getting on with. As brilliant as Pigments is (so well designed), I'm selling mine.


----------

